

Reservoirs speed up Earth's spin (1996) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_n7_v149/ai_18051356/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also:

\+ <http://www.theenergylibrary.com/node/11435>

\+
[http://www.google.com/search?q=reservoirs+change+rotation+Ea...](http://www.google.com/search?q=reservoirs+change+rotation+Earth)

------
dmd
... by 0.000000125 seconds over the last 40 years.

~~~
DougBTX
_"Due to the reservoir effect, the day 40 years ago was longer than today by
about 8 millionths of a second," says Chao_

